
Dawn Sends Sharper Scenes from Ceres - taylorwc
http://www.nasa.gov/jpl/dawn-sends-sharper-scenes-from-ceres/
======
brock_r
NASA's video shows the mountain nicely in 3D at the 1:06 mark:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Inc9BtRip04](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Inc9BtRip04)

------
ChuckMcM
Wow, that is a stunning picture. It looks like a bullet hole in a windshield
(top pic). What I don't get is if that is water ice why it isn't sublimating
off at a huge rate.

I would love to be, in a space craft, right there and be able to say, "Oh hey,
that looks really interesting, lets go down and check it out. Sulu, you've got
the helm."

~~~
codezero
They're not sure it's ice yet, and it seems like it's more likely to be
something else:

    
    
      the Dawn science team has not found evidence that is
      consistent with ice. The spots' albedo -­ a measure of
      the amount of light reflected -­ is also lower than 
      predictions for concentrations of ice at the surface.
    

caveat: this is from a separate article, but I think they are referring to the
bright spots in general:
[http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?feature=4677](http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?feature=4677)

------
JoeAltmaier
That 1st picture - light from the right yet the '6km mountain' is shiny on the
left. Perhaps its a 6km hole instead? Confused.

~~~
teraflop
No, the light is coming from the left. You can tell because all of the other
craters in the image are illuminated on the right-hand side.

~~~
guelo
So the mountain is immediately next to a similarly sized crater. Seems like
that would be related though I can't imagine how it would have been formed.

~~~
crisnoble
Someone must have dug a hole and piled the dirt up.

~~~
chiph
Space Dwarves.

Seriously though, the sides of that peak are pretty clean, so unless there's
some atmospheric scrubbing action going on, it'd have to be pretty recent. I'm
curious about how it could be formed - I would think that volcanic activity in
a low-gravity environment would be ... messier.

------
jl6
Don't wish to detract too much from NASA imagery, but their website is totally
broken on stock Android browser.

------
mrfusion
Any news on the mysterious bright spots?

~~~
oofabz
Yes, this is covered in OP's link if you scroll down. Here is a link directly
to the relevant section:

[https://www.nasa.gov/jpl/dawn/pia19617/occator-crater-
enhanc...](https://www.nasa.gov/jpl/dawn/pia19617/occator-crater-enhanced-
view)

